# New Sydney Outback Owner



## jcarlson (Jul 24, 2006)

Just brought home our new 31 footer. We were hesitant about the tow, but everything went really smoothly and the tow was a piece of cake. We'll see once we load her up!









Has anyone had any warranty work done for awnings? Our awning is just over the door and when it rained it didn't cover the doorway or steps enough. Also, the door only opens half way and there is no way to keep it open (except a bungie) because the awning arm is in the way.

Anyone else had that problem?

By the way, we checked the fan in the bathroom and it was wired backwards!! Thanks to you folks for letting the forum know! The techs were real suprised that we picked up on that.

Long View RV in North Hampton MA were great to deal with and would recommend them. Our walk through was very thorough and they were very helpful. Service was real good too. However, be wary of the paperwork you need to sign when buying, (some not necessary and rather intimidating). Even though, they were very accomodating!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback.

It is my understanding that the dealership installs the awning, not the factory. You maybe able to get the dealer to install a longer awning.

Gary


----------



## jcarlson (Jul 24, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Congrads on the new Outback.
> 
> It is my understanding that the dealership installs the awning, not the factory. You maybe able to get the dealer to install a longer awning.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. I'll give them a call. I was hoping to change for warranty service closer to home, but I guess they may be the ones to rectify this problem since they installed, not another dealer, we'll see.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

jcarlson,

Welcome to Outbackers.com and Congrats! on the new Outback. By 31 footer , I'm assuming your talking about the 31RQS model.

We have a 31RQS and have the same issue with the awning arm and door. I use a bungie with a piece of rubber adhered to the awning arm to prevent scratching and nicks. It seems to work well.

I did notice that same model trailers had the awnings mounted slightly different from each other when we picked ours up last fall.

Happy Outbackin!!

C-Mac


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

For curiosity sake, what did you pull your trailer with? Thanks... Looking into buying a new Sydney but we have too many children to have a pick up truck.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new Outback! action

Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, jcarlson!








nice unit you have there!

As far as the awning is concerned, even if it were factory installed, what you have mentioned would not be a warranty issue. There is a difference between something not working because of failure and bad design. Fortunately, in your case this is a dealer issue. I would be surprised if the dealer will willingly give you a longer awning since you already have the other mounted, and it is now 'used'. They should, on the other hand, be able to relocate it so that it does not interfere with the door.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on your new trailer.
Happy Traveling
Willie action


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

You are going to like your new Trailer.







Bungies work ok for the door. You can disconnect the awning arm by the door and use a tent stake to secure it to the ground. That works. I looked at moving my awning and because of the slope of the roof.... There isn't much option. We use the bungies all the time now and haven't had any problems. Welcome to the forum. 
Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. That is one SWEEEEEET trailer you have there.

I'd like to see the awning problem. Can you post a picture?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

roanokecampers said:


> For curiosity sake, what did you pull your trailer with? Thanks... Looking into buying a new Sydney but we have too many children to have a pick up truck.


If your planning on towing one of the Sydney TT's, without using a pickup, I would look at either a 350/3500 van, a 2500 Suburban, or a used Excursion. Anything less, and I don't think you'd be happy.

Tim


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks, we have a GMC Denali but I do not think that will tow a Sydney. I was wondering about a van. Do many people use this as a TV. We have three teenagers who always bring friends so we must have a vehicle that can seat at least seven.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

roanokecampers said:


> Thanks, we have a GMC Denali but I do not think that will tow a Sydney. I was wondering about a van. Do many people use this as a TV. We have three teenagers who always bring friends so we must have a vehicle that can seat at least seven.


Welcome to the site. There are a few on here that tow with full size vans and from everything I have read they make great tow vehicles. The ford E350 12 pax with either the V10 or PSD would be a good option. The GMC 3500 is also strong but only comes in the extended version. We have four kids and currently use a truck but plan on moving up to a van in the near future.

Jared


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I think we're stuck with that awning arm position on this trailer. Any further forward and you'd have to go WAY forward past the bedroom window - and then the roof starts to curve.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

mbakers said:


> You are going to like your new Trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just order a new 31RQS today should be off line August the 10 in the fawn color and should be picking it up the 15 or 16 of August !!!!! Was wondering what do you mean by Bungies the door???????? Thanks The Rip


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Rip said:


> You are going to like your new Trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just order a new 31RQS today should be off line August the 10 in the fawn color and should be picking it up the 15 or 16 of August !!!!! Was wondering what do you mean by Bungies the door???????? Thanks The Rip








[/quote]
I guess the awning arm is preventing the door from opening all the way, so they bungee cord it to the arm to keep it open. You can put awnings in the "carport" position where you remove the bottom of the arm from the trailer and plunk it down on the ground and stake it down. Sounds like Gilligan was on the 31RQS awning design team!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Rip said:


> Just order a new 31RQS today should be off line August the 10 in the fawn color and should be picking it up the 15 or 16 of August !!!!! Was wondering what do you mean by Bungies the door???????? Thanks The Rip


Congrats on picking the 31RQS
Pick up date will be here before you know it

Don


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I guess the awning arm is preventing the door from opening all the way, so they bungee cord it to the arm to keep it open. You can put awnings in the "carport" position where you remove the bottom of the arm from the trailer and plunk it down on the ground and stake it down. Sounds like Gilligan was on the 31RQS awning design team!!


Yes, that's it exactly. I've started doing that with the awning and it is really just 30 seconds more. And (I'm sure for purely psychological reasons) it actually makes the space under there seem larger.

This isn't really Gilligan's work. The awning support has to go between the door and the front window.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I guess the awning arm is preventing the door from opening all the way, so they bungee cord it to the arm to keep it open. You can put awnings in the "carport" position where you remove the bottom of the arm from the trailer and plunk it down on the ground and stake it down. Sounds like Gilligan was on the 31RQS awning design team!!


Yes, that's it exactly. I've started doing that with the awning and it is really just 30 seconds more. And (I'm sure for purely psychological reasons) it actually makes the space under there seem larger.

This isn't really Gilligan's work. The awning support has to go between the door and the front window.
[/quote]

I agree...putting the awning arm down really seems to open up the space.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> I think we're stuck with that awning arm position on this trailer. Any further forward and you'd have to go WAY forward past the bedroom window - and then the roof starts to curve.


Like BD said, it is really a matter of where the awning arm has to be mounted. The curviture of the roof prevents the awning to be mounted any further forward. I was at first suprised that the door doesn't open all the way, but I made a quick mod- I took a new plastic arm that secures the door open, and added a 10 inch piece of aluminum tube in the middle. Now when the door is open with the awning out, I use the longer door catch to hold it away from the arm. Now I just have to get it mounted correctly


----------

